# Love those Echo fly rods!



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Let me preface this by saying I HAVE NOT & undoubtedly WILL NOT ever be able to afford OR be willing to spend $600+ on a fly rod. I feel there are a number of great rods out there for under $300.00. My favorite fly rods for years have been the St Croix pre IPC Legend Ultras, but in the last couple months, I've picked up 2 Echos & am totally enamored with these rocket launchers. I wanted a heavy stick for bass, steelies, pike & saltwater. An almost new 9' 9wt Echo Ion became available for $100.00, so I jumped on it (after research on the rod which retails for $189+). It casts like a dream & fishes great. Two weeks ago, I fell into a NEW Echo2 9' 4wt for $75.00 plus my Pflueger Trion 1634 reel. That rod retailed for $289+, has 2 tips sections ("A" for accuracy & "D" for distance & it's performance borders on unbelievable. These Echo rods from Rajeff may be the best bang for your buck out there. If you are looking for a rod that performs at a level far beyond what the price would suggest, these are IT! My next rod purchase will be either a 2wt or 7wt & I can guarantee it will be another Echo. If you get a chance to play with one, give it a try.
Mike


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I stand behind Echo products too. They are super sweet rods!


I saw this a few years ago and was impressed.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

That's great to hear! I was looking into an Echo 9' 7wt after I get my switch rod.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

jhammer said:


> That's great to hear! I was looking into an Echo 9' 7wt after I get my switch rod.


I need to get you over to Canton & let you fish my Echos. Describing 'em still doesn't do those rods justice.
Mike


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Mikee

What you really need is on of those new, fancy Hog Creek rods. Was talking to Herb Stewey the other day, and he said that the rod would match perfectly with those Salt Water Bluegill flies he sent you.

See ya buddy!!

Brad


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I may have to put the switch rod on hold and get an Echo. I met a guy who had one and he was kind enough to let me make a few casts. He had a 9' 6wt Echo Edge and he had Scientific Anglers GPX line on it. He said the line being one half size heavier loaded the rod better in his opinion. He was correct. That thing was like a rocket launcher! It cut my false casting by at least 75% and I was casting towards areas I never thought I could reach. I'll definitely get one now!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

BradS said:


> Hey Mikee
> 
> What you really need is on of those new, fancy Hog Creek rods. Was talking to Herb Stewey the other day, and he said that the rod would match perfectly with those Salt Water Bluegill flies he sent you.
> 
> ...


Braddee Boy,
You tell ol' Herb I need to SEE that baby!!! :glasses-nerdy:
Mikey


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

jhammer said:


> I may have to put the switch rod on hold and get an Echo. I met a guy who had one and he was kind enough to let me make a few casts. He had a 9' 6wt Echo Edge and he had Scientific Anglers GPX line on it. He said the line being one half size heavier loaded the rod better in his opinion. He was correct. That thing was like a rocket launcher! It cut my false casting by at least 75% and I was casting towards areas I never thought I could reach. I'll definitely get one now!


See? No matter HOW many times I try to describe it, the Echo rods must be cast & fished to truly understand how good they are. For me, it was mind boggling!
Mike


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

If the Echo switch rods are even half as good as the single handers, I may nix the St. Croix Imperial and get a 10' 10" Echo switch too.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

jhammer said:


> If the Echo switch rods are even half as good as the single handers, I may nix the St. Croix Imperial and get a 10' 10" Echo switch too.


Looks like what happened to me is happening to you....literally overnight, Echo is becoming the FIRST rod we look at when shopping. I have no experience with the switch rod, but if the others are any indication, GO for it!!
Mike


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I can visualize a rod rack full of just Echo rods now. I'm certainly a believer. I just wish I hadn't wasted money on all those other rods of mine! Could have been more Echo rods lol.....


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

ohiotuber said:


> Braddee Boy,
> You tell ol' Herb I need to SEE that baby!!! :glasses-nerdy:
> Mikey


Mikee

I talked to Herb, and he said if you wat to try a 5 foot, 3-4 weight Ear Piercer, he could let you field test one. He has a 2 piece and a 1 piece available, but I might be taking the 2 piece on the "trip". Just let me know...

Brad


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

BradS said:


> Mikee
> 
> I talked to Herb, and he said if you wat to try a 5 foot, 3-4 weight Ear Piercer, he could let you field test one. He has a 2 piece and a 1 piece available, but I might be taking the 2 piece on the "trip". Just let me know...
> 
> Brad


I'll let you & ol' Herb chose for me...It's always worked (?) :Banane35: before!
Mikey


----------

